
I Peeked into My Node_Modules Directory and You Won’t Believe What Happened Next - EnderMB
https://medium.com/friendship-dot-js/i-peeked-into-my-node-modules-directory-and-you-wont-believe-what-happened-next-b89f63d21558
======
EnderMB
Apologies for the clickbait-y/capital-y title! It's the title of the article
itself, so I thought I'd leave it in.

Regardless, it's food for thought if you have to deal with JavaScript on a
daily basis.

~~~
GrumpyNl
Im shocked and amazed. Doing the same exercise on our code base right now.

------
acemarke
Worth noting that this is satire.

------
grumble
Refuse to look at the article as it has lost all credibility on first
impression of title.

~~~
EnderMB
Feel free to suggest another title, and a mod can change it.

